# Motorcycle Research



## PhoenixGate (Apr 7, 2011)

Unfortunately I'm not that familiar with motorcycles, but I have a character that is. She's an assassin's apprentice, and I need an appropriate bike. Preferably a sport model, something that would be referred to in slang as a crotch rocket. The only real parameters I have is that it has some kind of larger fuel tank, custom to the bike as most sport motorcycles have smaller gas tanks, and for the bike to be in a medium to heavier weight class. Also, the motorcycle will have saddlebags, preferably hardcase ones as a cat will be riding in one of the saddlebags. Any suggestions are welcome; especially those for places to research this online, books to read, or simply bikes you think may be appropriate.


----------



## garza (Apr 15, 2011)

To understand motorcycles you start with _Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance_ by Robert M. Pirsig. Then go to harleydavidsonbooks.com/ for specific technical information. Pirsig not only tells you how to keep a bike running, he also explains to to live a good life and be a good parent along the way. All bike manufacturers have sites with technical information available. A Harley-Davidson Sportster would probably be the perfect bike. Follow the link for full info.


----------



## Ditch (Apr 16, 2011)

One possibility would be the BMW Paris Dakar. http://www.bmbikes.co.uk/photos/photophotos/R80GS ParisDakar (1).jpg

It has plenty of power, high clearance as it is made for the Paris Dakar race and a huge gas tank.  It would be suitable as it can go offroad for an escape. In the Paris Dakar race, most of the competitive special sections are off-road, crossing dunes, mud, camel grass, rocks and erg among others. The distances of each stage covered vary from short distances up to 800–900 kilometres (500–560 mi) per day.

If you want something sleeker and more sexy, the Suzuki Hyabusa, the fastest production motorcycle made, you can add bags..

Google Image Result for http://nationalmcnetwork.com/wp-content/plugins/RSSPoster_PRO/cache/87d70_13828-2008-Suzuki-Hayabusa.jpg


----------



## WriterJohnB (Apr 20, 2011)

Unless you're truly hung up on a crotch rocket, I'd suggest a restored 1950's era Vincent Black Shadow. Is that a name for an assassin's bike or what? Also, it had a reputation as a bike for the bravest of souls, since it was said that making the engine integral to the frame affected stability at high speeds, as I recall. I got to ride one in the early 60's, but never owned one. Here's a link. Vincent Black Shadow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That Hayabusa is an awesome-looking machine, though.

Take care,

JohnB


----------

